# Duke Univ to broadcast "muslime call to prayer" every Friday



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Next up. Sharia Law?

(EDIT; On a side note a few years ago I visited Duke to attend a Basketball game. Me and my buddy walked around campus to check it out. We were the only tall white guys there.)

Muslim Call to Prayer to be Chanted Every Friday at Duke University - Breitbart


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Duke has a beautiful campus.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

:102: And yet our American kids can't have prayer or any reference to Christianity in their schools!!!!! If the Muslim population can do it, so can we.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> :102: And yet our American kids can't have prayer or any reference to Christianity in their schools!!!!! If the Muslim population can do it, so can we.


If you like your religion, you can keep your...oh, never mind. I forgot. We are a Muslim nation, now.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This exactly why our country is so screwd up. These kids come out of that place and into the world with this pie in the sky, everyone love each other, poliitical correctness, utopian, BS. Some of these kids come out of there and get into politics and may even one day be ........Never mind. I was thinking future instead of realizing this is history.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Political Correctness taken to the point of stupidity. How often is the Lord's Prayer played over the loud speakers during the week? Let me give you a hint, NEVER. Not during the week, the month, or the year. So why does islam have precedence over all other religions?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a case of Political Correctness gone freakin bat-shit crazy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

UPDATE; *Duke cancels Muslim call to prayer from chapel tower
*

*'What was conceived as an effort to unify was not having the intended effect'*

http://www.wnd.com/2015/01/duke-cancels-muslim-call-to-prayer-from-chapel-tower/?cat_orig=education


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

And I should care what a private institution chooses to do with their own campus because?


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Damn skippy Slippy!

No way this would be ok. Alumni dollars at stake no doubt.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Coming to a city near you.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Animal Control After All:

?Duke reverses plan to allow Islamic call to prayer from campus chapel - CBS News

"Duke remains committed to fostering an inclusive, tolerant and welcoming campus for all of its students," Michael Schoenfeld, Duke's vice president for public affairs and government relations, said in a statement. "However, it was clear that what was conceived as an effort to unify was not having the intended effect."

No kidding idiots?
Like making duke look like a big steaming pile?

Billy Grahams kid makes no apologies:
"I don't feel I owe an apology to anybody. I think Duke University, they owe an apology," he said. "They're the ones who owe the apology to Christian students and the ones who donated money for the chapel."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> And I should care what a private institution chooses to do with their own campus because?


You crack me up Salty!

You don't have to care, no one cares if you care. But you cared enough to post on this thread (which I started with the intent to inform), right?

In the interest of debate, I'll play...IF Duke University is TRULY a private institution and received NO tax dollars at all...then your point is valid. IF Duke receives 1 dollar of tax money (federal or state) then that could be a reason for you, a Patriot, to care.

I, as my many posts clearly point out, care because I can see that the muslimes have the US of A in their sights and aim to take us over, convert or kill our citizens and eliminate what they call "infidels"...you being one of them.

So, maybe you should care?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I think the more obvious it gets, the more some people (who should be really) get uncomfortable and see the reality they have helped create looking like it does - plain wrong. A big phony joke. So they start defending the bums because that's the reason they're here. "Rise of the planet of the apes".
After the rulers use muslims against their own people, they will betray them too. That's all they are doing. Germany gave that one away.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Back in the day when I was living in the ME, of course 5 times a day prayer call would eminate from the miniretes via loud speaker calling the faithful to prayer. Someone somehow broke into one of them and replaced the cassette tape with Van Halen, the song with the long guitar solo before "You really got me". Funny stuff.


----------

